# LUKS: Gentoo und das verschollene /dev/mapper/root

## root_tux_linux

Hi

Ich hab irgendwie ein seltsames Problem und zwar hab ich  heute bemerkt das bei meinem Verschlüsselten Gentoo /dev/mapper/root fehlt.

Das System an sich funzt, aber fsck beim boot funktioniert nicht mehr weil  /dev/mapper/root fehlt.

http://www.loaditup.de/files/490065.jpeg

```
gentoo ~ # ls /dev/mapper/

backup  control  home  swap

gentoo ~ # 

```

Und nun das seltsame:

```
gentoo ~ # cryptsetup  status root

/dev/mapper/root is active:

  cipher:  aes-xts-plain

  keysize: 512 bits

  device:  /dev/sda3

  offset:  4040 sectors

  size:    83903455 sectors

  mode:    read/write

gentoo ~ # 

```

```
gentoo ~ # mount | grep root

rootfs on / type rootfs (rw)

/dev/mapper/root on / type ext4 (rw,noatime,barrier=1,data=ordered)

gentoo ~ # 

```

Kann mir jemand sagen wo zum Teufel mein root hin ist? oO

----------

## root_tux_linux

Also irgendwie muss in genkernel oder in den dmcrypt  script ein Bug sein

Nach einem 

```
gentoo ~ # dmsetup resume root

```

Seh ich root wieder

```

gentoo ~ # ls /dev/mapper/

backup  control  home  root  swap

gentoo ~ # 

```

----------

## Dorsai!

Ich hatte mich schon gewundert warum der fsck mir einen Fehler ausspuckt und dann trotzdem startet...

Ich nütze auch genkernel. Das Problem trat etwa nach dem Upgrade auf 2.6.33-r1 auf.

Bei mir friert allerdings "dmsetup resume root" ein.

Hast du schon einen Bug erstellt?

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *Dorsai! wrote:*   

> Ich hatte mich schon gewundert warum der fsck mir einen Fehler ausspuckt und dann trotzdem startet...
> 
> Ich nütze auch genkernel. Das Problem trat etwa nach dem Upgrade auf 2.6.33-r1 auf.
> 
> Bei mir friert allerdings "dmsetup resume root" ein.
> ...

 

Also ich hab den 2.6.33 bis vor kurzem ging das ganze noch.

Edit: Hab jetzt nen  Bugreport gemacht - mein Englisch ist aber ned so dicke ^^

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=317933

Kannst ja bestätigen  :Wink: 

----------

## zyko

Ich denke, das liegt an udev. Mir ist auch aufgefallen, das meine volumes in /dev/mapper jetzt symlinks zu /dev/md-0, /dev/md-1, usw. sind. Ich hab mal eine kleine confirmation in deinen Bug gepostet.

----------

